# Earphones at around Rs. 500



## ashrj (Aug 11, 2012)

Sennheiser MX 170 costs Rs. 480 and MX 270 costs about Rs. 570. How good are these earphones ?

I am looking for earhones to use while travelling in the metro and mostly in outdoor areas with a quite a bit of noise. Will these be good enough ?
I dont want to spend more than Rs. 500 on earphones at the moment.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 11, 2012)

in my opinion there is no better option than soundmagic ES18 for Rs.430 in below 1000 range.


----------



## ashrj (Aug 12, 2012)

Where can i get ES18 for 430 ? Flipkart has them at 570 ..


----------



## hsr (Aug 12, 2012)

Are you sure they are legitimate ones, I think Sennheiser earphones are more priced than that...


----------



## ashrj (Aug 12, 2012)

They are available on Flipkart and i also saw them in Croma and Reliance Digital. So, yeah, they should be legit


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 12, 2012)

i am using ES18 since more than a month. (a bit too) loud and excellent noise cancellation.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 12, 2012)

Does it have to earphone? What about cool headphones?

Philips SHS 390 Headphone | Headphone | Flipkart.com


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 12, 2012)

Its rs 421 @ shopping.indiatimes.They also have a 10% discount on SBI CC owners.so it will be about rs 379,very cheap isnt it?


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 13, 2012)

Just Got ES 18 From Flipkart and trust me its the best for the price beats my cx 95 that I got for 1k....can easily beat skull candy


----------



## ashrj (Aug 13, 2012)

No headphones. Bulky.
Any idea how much i could get them for from Nehru Place ? 
Havent bought anything form indiatimes, how good is their service ?


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 13, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> Just Got ES 18 From Flipkart and trust me its the best for the price beats my cx 95 that I got for 1k....can easily beat skull candy


what player are you using?


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 13, 2012)

ashrj said:


> No headphones. Bulky.
> Any idea how much i could get them for from Nehru Place ?
> Havent bought anything form indiatimes, how good is their service ?



Bulky? In what sense? If you are referring to weight, then SHS390 is one of most lightest headphones I have ever held.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 14, 2012)

at least in my case indiatimes shopping service was good but then i am in NCR,Delhi(ordered 2 times ES18).


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

Get Soundmagic ES18 and be happy with it.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 14, 2012)

got my es 18 from shopping.indiatimes.delivery was fast,it took 2 days where as flipkart took 3 days,earlier.its much better than the nokia heaphones


----------



## ashrj (Aug 14, 2012)

ES18 it is then. Thanks, everyone


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 15, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> got my es 18 from shopping.indiatimes.delivery was fast,it took 2 days where as flipkart took 3 days,earlier.its much better than the nokia heaphones



Inditimes shopping and 2 days? Wow!! When did you buy it?


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 15, 2012)

ordered on saturday and the courier guys {blue dart} called me on monday afternoon to deliver but i couldn't take the phone.so got it tuesday.i think its the courier thats fast since the indiatimes site mentioned the delivery date as 19th


----------



## sandynator (Aug 16, 2012)

I too ordered SM ES18 @ 379 using GC code which is valid till today 16th august. Let see how prompt are they in delivering the products in mumbai
I guess anyone having SBI Credit cards may get total of 20% disc from indiatimes. Just hurry up......


----------



## ashrj (Sep 18, 2012)

Any other option ? Es 18 is out of stock on FP and I dont want to buy from Indiatimes.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 18, 2012)

do not worry. Smc international is the vendor.
I was also skeptical initially but was highly impressed by package. It took me 15 mins to open it up.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 18, 2012)

got my ES18 from SMC too. delivered in 4 days time.


----------



## fireshots (Sep 19, 2012)

Buy Philips SHE3590. Period.

Best quality in-ear phones you can buy for rs.410/- it beats creatives and non-creatives hands down, speaking out of experience. 

Build quality 10/10
Audio quality 9/10
VFM - 10/10

btw its available on flipkart @410/-.


----------

